# Caribe



## shogun97 (Jul 7, 2003)

What's up guys? I'm not trying to make any claims here, but 2 of my Caribe have been blowing in the gravel quite a bit.....is this a normal behaviour for them? or could it be a sign of things to come? for about 3 weeks I had the filters off and the water level about 2/3's of the way down and temp about 76 degree's. I recently restarted the filters and completely changed the arrangement of the tank. Temp is now @ 79 and that is when the Caribe started blowing in the gravel, there hasn't been much of a colour change but there is a noticable difference. The fish are about 2 years old and range from 5-7 inches. The tank is about 100 gallons with 3 caribe. The 2 fish that are doing this are in completely different areas of the tank and the poor bastard that isn't is getting chased from side to side.

I have successfully bred nats for about 3 years now the behaviour seems very similar to the nats when they first move into spawn mode

any help or suggestions would be great


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

it sounds very prominsing.









don't do anymore rearranging, let them get nice and comfortable. Are you still breeding rb's?

keep us posted.


----------



## shogun97 (Jul 7, 2003)

No I'm not breeding the reds anymore I got rid of them when I got the caribe but I really regret getting rid of them I really enjoyed the breeding part


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

id say things are looking good for you in that tank. I've heard that you have to cover the tank so they cant see anyone for them to breed


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sounds like breeding behavior to me









the best thing you can do is not go near the tank. leave them alone and keep them undisturbed.

i hope everything turns out well. keep us posted


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

very much like breeding behavior.probably due to the raise in temp and current,which jacks o2.what are your plans if you get fry?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thats great dude! you're very lucky to maybe have some breeding caribe


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One of the suggestions I made to others and probably might be a key for someone having breeding fish and are trying caribas or other related fishes is this:

Using some of the tank water from the breeding stock and put it in the tank you want to breed the new species. There's no guarantee it will work, however, fishes do release a hormone during spawning and pre-breeding that actually activates the process. Its worth a try and if you have any success with this bit of information, I hope you will share it with all here.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Breeding Cariba`s! WOW!


----------

